# Need to go naked....



## Madge Miggins (May 22, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get a bottomless portafilter and triple basket for La Pavoni pro? Also, is Gaggia the same size as La Pav?

I'm a total newb but after watching some vids on youtube I just have to try this!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

are you talking about a la pavoni europiccola professional? as there are various places that uou can get a naked portafilter, the gaggia ones are a slightly different lug pattern than the la pav ones


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I had two for my Gaggia factory so I just cut a hole in the bottom of one of them!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

how is the prep for the wedding coming?


----------



## Madge Miggins (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

It's La Pav Pro 1.6 litre. (Lusso???) I seem to remember reading somewhere that La Pav is the same as the Gaggia Factory? hahahaha.....of course, there's always the strong possibility that I may be at critical mass with information overload and I'm getting everything mixed up! I've seen the vids demonstrating how to cut out the bottom out of a standard portafilter....my hubby could easily handle this job.

So, what I guess I need to know is what to buy and where from.

Speaking of which....it's coffeetime (when isn't?...hehehe).


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The only other question I have is which version is it, milenium or pre milenium edition as the protafilters are a different size.


----------



## Madge Miggins (May 22, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> The only other question I have is which version is it, milenium or pre milenium edition as the protafilters are a different size.


Oo-er....! hmmmmm....am I correct in thinking that it's milenium because it has a plastic sleeve inside the group head?


----------

